# COD loin in bulk diet ?



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Can get 10kg of cod for about £26 apparently

200gper meal would give about 36g protein

Is cod good for a bulk diet?

How do you prepare it? (never cooked it before)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Cod is good to have and as long as you are metting your cals for the day to gain weight then its fine to use.

I would wrap it in foil with a tablespoon of water, some lemon juice and fresh parsley and put it in the over for 15-20 mins.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Liam said:


> Is cod good for a bulk diet?


Yes,as long as you are eating it with carbs and fat


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

where you getting it from ?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

A fish shop near where I live quoted me 10kg for £26 seem ok?

Going to have to start eating lots as my budget can't accom all the chicken and mince anymore :SS:S:S:S


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

good protein that is.

cheaper than chicken, add some efa's and some good carbs. job done


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

Liam said:


> Can get 10kg of cod for about £26 apparently
> 
> 200gper meal would give about 36g protein
> 
> ...


holy fukk.. send me some!! lol

Was in Sainsburys today - fresh Cod Loin... £15.99/kg!

I usually just wrap it in foil, stick in the oven, serve with parsley sauce, pots and veg.


----------

